# How much fruit do you eat per day?



## Polaris (Feb 20, 2018)

Feel free to also mention what kind of fruit you consume. 

I think most people actually eat less fruit than the recommended daily intake.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 20, 2018)

Zero fruit on a daily basis 

Some fruit on a monthly basis

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 20, 2018)

Don't really eat fruits regurarly. I do like several but can't say they are part of my regural diet.


----------



## Ishmael (Feb 20, 2018)

Not enough as I should


----------



## EJ (Feb 20, 2018)

I eat a sufficient amount of either grape, a banana, or an apple a day.l


----------



## Katou (Feb 20, 2018)

there's always banana on the table .. its get refreshed every time it runs out .. 
so i get to eat at least 2 a day i guess
they don't refresh the apples for some reason... those are occasional


----------



## Mυgen (Feb 20, 2018)

always 2 pieces of fruit a day, usually a banana and an orange or apple


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Feb 20, 2018)

Usually a banana, if I can get one at work. I acknowledge that I need to eat more fruit though

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Polaris (Feb 20, 2018)

A green apple and a banana per day, on average. Sometimes I have raspberries or blueberries (love berries in general).

I find it sad that most of us mainly seem to eat apples and bananas, considering there are so many different fruits out there with more health benefits than the aforementioned fruits


----------



## Katou (Feb 20, 2018)

btw.. does drinking Fruit Smoothie count ?


----------



## Polaris (Feb 20, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> btw.. does drinking Fruit Smoothie count ?



Yes =3


----------



## Mυgen (Feb 20, 2018)

I love kiwi's, but theyre seasonal here and fucking expensive

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keishin (Feb 20, 2018)

Daily an apple and an orange and usually a banana as well.


----------



## Harmonie (Feb 20, 2018)

I can't even tell you the last time I ate a fruit. It has been so long I can't even remember. I remember trying bananas a couple of years ago because they're supposed to help with nerves in auditions and recitals, but the texture no longer worked for me and I couldn't eat them.  That's the last time I remember even trying a fruit, to be honest.


----------



## Keishin (Feb 20, 2018)

Harmonie said:


> I can't even tell you the last time I ate a fruit. It has been so long I can't even remember. I remember trying bananas a couple of years ago because they're supposed to help with nerves in auditions and recitals, but the texture no longer worked for me and I couldn't eat them.  That's the last time I remember even trying a fruit, to be honest.




This is an image I once saw being used as an example of what a brain looks like with healthy and unhealthy lifestyles.


----------



## WT (Feb 20, 2018)

Not enough is the right answer


----------



## Pocalypse (Feb 20, 2018)

2 oranges and 1 banana per day.

I don't like any other fruit. Maybe apart from water melons/mangos in the summer.


----------



## Mob (Feb 20, 2018)

There is always at least one kind of fruit in my house,  ussualy apples, pears or bananas. When the season is right then I change to grapes, strawberries, cherries or watermelons


----------



## Nataly (Feb 20, 2018)

I always try to eat couple fruits a day, it's usually banana, apple, or orange. I love fruits, and sometimes I make a homemade fruit smoothie. oh, it's sooo good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Harmonie (Feb 20, 2018)

Keishin said:


> This is an image I once saw being used as an example of what a brain looks like with healthy and unhealthy lifestyles.



Heyyy... Why are you picking on _me_, specifically?

I mean, I already threw my life away a decade ago. There's nothing that can be done anymore.


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Feb 21, 2018)

2 - 3 servings. mainly bananas, watermelon, peaches, blueberries depending on the season


----------



## savior2005 (Feb 21, 2018)

0 fruit daily. I've gone months without a fruit, unless strawberry icecream counts. I'm a bit of a lifter and fruits don't really help me much. They don't satiate me, they make me more hungry if anything.


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 22, 2018)

I love fruits so much. Specially banana's i did devour them. However with all the talk of blood being injected in fruit like banana's and oranges it has taken my pleasure of fruit away. Now im to paranoid to eat fruit.


----------



## selfconcile (Feb 22, 2018)

I eat fruits everyday. My favorites are clementines in the winter, mangoes in the summer, and Asian pears in there somewhere.

I haven't had bananas as of late now that I work because it never seems to be the right ripeness. Got some organic bananas though and maybe they'll taste different.



Aphrodite said:


> I love fruits so much. Specially banana's i did devour them. However with all the talk of blood being injected in fruit like banana's and oranges it has taken my pleasure of fruit away. Now im to paranoid to eat fruit.


Where did you hear that


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 23, 2018)

selfconcile said:


> I eat fruits everyday. My favorites are clementines in the winter, mangoes in the summer, and Asian pears in there somewhere.
> 
> I haven't had bananas as of late now that I work because it never seems to be the right ripeness. Got some organic bananas though and maybe they'll taste different.
> 
> ...



On facebook apparently.


----------



## Mob (Feb 23, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> I love fruits so much. Specially banana's i did devour them. However with all the talk of blood being injected in fruit like banana's and oranges it has taken my pleasure of fruit away. Now im to paranoid to eat fruit.


Never heard of that before so I had to google it up, I regret it now


----------



## mcpon14 (May 10, 2018)

I usually don't eat fruit but I definitely should, lol.


----------



## santanico (May 11, 2018)

Absolutely zero


----------



## Nep Nep (May 11, 2018)

Not very often.

I prefer vegetables in most cases.

Onions, garlic, nappa cabbage, bell peppers, carrots, peas, corn, celery, tomatoes etc. I eat some combination of those daily.

When I do eat fruit it's Melon since it's my favorite.


----------



## SoulFire (May 15, 2018)

Like Nep Nep, I prefer vegetables. Bananas and pineapples in smoothies on a regular basis. Occasional peaches, strawberries and pears, but on more of a monthly than a daily basis. Just was never really crazy about fruit.


----------



## Prince Vegeta (May 19, 2018)

Not as much as i should

Days go by without eating any fruit


----------



## Kisame (May 20, 2018)

Sharks don't eat fruits.


----------



## A Optimistic (May 23, 2018)

Not enough.

Definitely need to fix that asap.


----------



## Jessica (May 24, 2018)

Sometimes none for several days. Sometimes I eat lots each day for a while. It's really random, and I can't give a definitive answer.


----------



## Smoke (May 24, 2018)

It depends on the season.

During the winter, I eat maybe 1 fruit a week.

During the summer, I eat 10 a day.


And if my HS crush is coming over, I eat a whole pineapple.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ashi (May 24, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Zero fruit on a daily basis
> 
> Some fruit on a monthly basis



This


----------



## Vix (May 24, 2018)

Not enough, I’m allergic to most of the ones that I really like :/


----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (May 29, 2018)

Only candies,chocolate and pizza.


----------



## skysmith (Jun 3, 2018)

Well as I like to talk about food, I am here to share my thought as well. I love to eat foods and I try to take all and different foods every day.


----------

